# Wago 750-342 Koppler per Modbus an 750-881 anbinden - Nicht unterstützt



## Michael_Keller (29 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen 750-342 Ethernet Koppler an eine 750-881 anbinden. Wago IO Pro Version ist 2.3.9.55, also mit dem ansich tollen Modbus Konfigurator. Leider wird mir foglende Fehlermedlung angezeigt, wenn ich den Koppler verbinden will bzw. das Netz scanne(Bild anbei)


Woran kann das liegen? Der Koppler meldet auf dem Web Interface keine Probleme(BIld anbei).

Ist evtl. die Firmware zu alt? Habe den Koppler gebraucht aus der Bucht, der könnte durchaus älter sein... 

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tobsucht (30 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Michael,

der Koppler hat noch nicht den Port 6626 implementiert. Über diesen Port greifen die Wago Programm auf die Geräte zu.
Die alten Kontroller können nur seriell mit dem Service Kabel ausgelesen werden.

Grüße


----------



## Michael_Keller (30 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Tobsucht,


danke für deine Antwort. Heißt ich bekomme diesen Koppler über den Modbus Konfigurator nicht ans laufen oder? Gibt es eine Firmwarestand oder eine Version ab der das geht? Oder ist der 750-342 generell falsch dafür?

Danke

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tobsucht (31 Oktober 2019)

Wenn es mit dem 750-342 nicht funktionieren würde, würde ich mich fragen warum er dann in der Liste der Slaves auftaucht.
Du kannst Ihn nur nicht über Ethernet scannen. Das unterstützt diese Serie einfach nicht.
Füge den 750-342 manuell im Konfigurator hinzu und schließe das Service Kabel an. Rechtsklick auf den 342 und Bearbeiten öffnet einen Dialog in dem Du unter Service-Einstellungen die seriellen Schnittstelle deines Service Kabels auswählen kannst. Danach kannst Du über "Knoten scannen" die K-Bus Module auslesen.
Hast Du kein Service Kabel fügst Du die Module manuell hinzu.


----------

